# Top places to experience IBS-D



## 16633 (Mar 29, 2005)

Dear all,I thought I would start a topic about the worse situation one could ever experience IBS-D in. I guess it's a way to smile about something there is almost certainly nothing funny about!I'll start with mine (and I guarantee you they are real):- it happened to me at the Glastonbury festival (fantastic yearly music festival in England). The loos there are rows of wooden cabins with a whole in a plank. Lovely.- but definitely, and without any doubt, the worst time ever was in a telecabin on a ski resort. I was sitting in there when suddenly my belly started its familiar gurgling (my first and only thought then was: NOOOOOOOOO). I got out of there and run to ask the attendant where the loo was. There was none. I had to ski down for 5 interminable minutes, take a chair lift for a good 5 more, on which I really thought I would poo myself in front of other people for the first time in my life. I was so distressed. My boyfriend was with me, he knows what I'm going through and he was desperately talking to me about sandy beaches to take my mind of it. I got to the end of the chairlift, threw my skis up in the air and run as fast as I could to the restaurant's loo on top of the resort. Never again!!!!What's the worst IBS-D situation you've ever been in?All the best. KC


----------



## 16156 (Apr 1, 2005)

My worst situation was when going to my job wit the commuter train. It took about 1.5 hours each way without a bathroom...It just had to happen sometimes. I got it to my station and was lucky that I had the right coins ant that there wasn't a line in front of me.However, since I started to eat macrobiotic, I never more have that problem. Many other problems has disappared as well. On the other hand - I have to bring my own food everywhere, which is not always fun. But I've got no choice.


----------

